# Apitherapy: a sting where it hurts for the pain



## Gregory and Susan Fariss (Aug 19, 2006)

I don't know about studies, but there is a lot of anecdotal evidence. I personally have had great success with bee stings for neck and back pain. The first time I discussed it with my doctor he was completely dismissive of the idea. The last time I saw him, when he realized that I only refill my pain medication for long trips by car (about once every 6 month) he was a lot more receptive to the idea. He admitted that there are a lot of treatments that work that we can't explain the exact action. He agreed that if its working for me, I should continue it. I hope it continues to work for you.


----------

